# Silly question from non-techie



## joehayes999 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was about to purchase a piece of business software when I discovered that I don't have a suitable server. What I have is a shared drive, shared internet connection and print server. The software is a multi user accounting package. I am told a server will cost at least $4,000 for the chassis and software. Are there any other options for me? Can I convert one of my existing boxes into a server - the load from this program will not be big. Is windows small business server sufficient to run applications or would I need other bits and pieces.?


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The requirements of the software is going to dictate the hardware needed to run it. I would check the vendor's website to get the requirements or call them to see what they recommend.

For the most part, PCs have gotten so advanced that the line between what constitutes a server and a PC has really been blurred. Servers still have some things which most PCs will not have but those are really advanced enterprise type features which even many businesses don't need or don't even implement.

Depending on the requirements, you can get a full blown server for much less than $4k. If you're looking for new, vendors like Dell have an outlet store where they sell refurbished, open box, scratch and dent, or cancelled order servers at a pretty good discount. All these servers come with a warranty. But you won't be able to do much customization. Pretty much what you see is what you get.

You can also try eBay or other online companies which specialize in reconditioning used servers for resale.


----------



## sandybeach2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

joehayes999 said:


> Is windows small business server sufficient to run applications or would I need other bits and pieces.?


Consider this: 
"Microsoft left many companies' IT strategies in tatters last year when it annouMicrosoft left many companies' IT strategies in tatters last year when it announced it was abandoning Small Business Server. To replace it, firms can either follow Microsoft's advice or look at alternatives such as Google Apps and Linux-based serversnced it was abandoning Small Business Server. To replace it, firms can either follow Microsoft's advice or look at alternatives such as Google Apps and Linux-based servers"

http://www.cio.com/article/2379376/...-without-microsoft-small-business-server.html


----------

